# Guitar tools and essentials to take on tour?



## MattThePenguin (Oct 28, 2021)

So my band will be touring next summer when our first record comes out and I want to start preparing as soon as possible. My main guitar is an ESP Horizon with an original floyd rose. I'm constantly looking for the right allen keys for it and in general I'm pretty disorganized. Was looking for some insight from someone with more experience. Are there kits I could buy that would have everything I need? Some light searching the past couple of days have yielded results that seem like too much excess stuff that I wouldn't need. I had an Ibanez multi-tool but it was pretty flimsy and I'm pretty sure I've misplaced it because I cannot find it anywhere. 

Full rig from my end would be the esp, quad cortex, and a powercab for stage volume.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd say just bring the hex wrenches you need. There should only be 2-3 of them. I'd get two sets, one for your case and one to leave in a pocket or with your personal bag. I'd recommend the same for extra cables.

I lost a string block for my bridge once on tour and it was a major bummer. A small LED flashlight might have prevented that from happening.

Have fun!


----------



## CanserDYI (Oct 28, 2021)

Listened to some of the tunes, and very cool sound man. If you come up to Toledo Detroit area I'll come check it out!


----------



## MattThePenguin (Oct 28, 2021)

bostjan said:


> I'd say just bring the hex wrenches you need. There should only be 2-3 of them. I'd get two sets, one for your case and one to leave in a pocket or with your personal bag. I'd recommend the same for extra cables.
> 
> I lost a string block for my bridge once on tour and it was a major bummer. A small LED flashlight might have prevented that from happening.
> 
> Have fun!



I didn't even think of a flashlight but that sounds like something I should definitely have!



CanserDYI said:


> Listened to some of the tunes, and very cool sound man. If you come up to Toledo Detroit area I'll come check it out!



Ahhhhh thanks! That isn't the band that'll be going out, in fact that band is in a rough spot right now because the drummer moved on and he was one of the primary composers, but Brandon and I are in a different project called Tomarum that just finished recording an album and that is what will spark the tour haha. I need to update some stuff here, it's been a while since I've been active on this forum.


----------



## sleewell (Oct 28, 2021)

screwdrivers
string winder and cutter
lots of strings and picks


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2021)

sleewell said:


> screwdrivers
> string winder and cutter
> lots of strings and picks



Bring a few sets, but plan a GC top-up if need be.

- backup cables (tested!)
- 9V battery
- tuner app/snark/etc
- string winders
- extra IEC cable
- extra speaker cable
- extension cord
- someone should pack an extra surge protector power bar
- zipties

Put a checklist in your phone and go over it when you pack. If everyone brings extras you'll never not have what's needed on hand. Also, know where you keep said extra stuff!


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2021)

budda said:


> Bring a few sets, but plan a GC top-up if need be.
> 
> - backup cables (tested!)
> - 9V battery
> ...


Awesome!

Also, check the dates on your 9V's and extra tuner battery, and make sure they aren't questionable. Nothing worse than changing a battery in the middle of a show just to have the new battery not work either, even if you have multiple extra batteries to go through, the time wasted can be worth avoiding through a few minutes of extra planning on the front end.

Depending on what sorts of places you are playing, it might be handy to have a pack of pre-moistened towelettes or wet wipes. I know it sounds like a joke, but I've been puked on before during a show, and, well, it's not great.


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2021)

Oh i totally forgot - sweat towel to keep on stage. Wash it often.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2021)

Extra earplugs, too!


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2021)

bostjan said:


> Extra earplugs, too!



On that note, get molded plugs and disposables as backups.

Toolbox per band member for rig stuff helps immensely with packing too.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm surprised no one mentioned cleaning stuff. Don't you guys clean your guitars after a sweaty gig?  I always carry a microfiber cloth plus a couple of Dunlop 65 sprays (fret and body polish) in the case, plus the usual stuff (cables, strings, picks, etc).

I always have one of these little fellas as well. Suuuper handy:


----------



## budda (Oct 28, 2021)

Emperoff said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned cleaning stuff. Don't you guys clean your guitars after a sweaty gig?  I always carry a microfiber cloth plus a couple of Dunlop 65 sprays (fret and body polish) in the case, plus the usual stuff (cables, strings, picks, etc).
> 
> I always have one of these little fellas as well. Suuuper handy:



See: sweat rag.

Deep clean is for after sweating bullets every night for 1-3 weeks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 28, 2021)

My pack out, contained in a Pelican case:

- Several color coded sets of allen keys
- Precision screwdriver set/bit driver
- 10-In-1 Screwdriver/bit driver
- Feeler gauges
- Good, true metal ruler
- Flush wire cutters
- Pliers wrench
- Nut file set
- String winders
- Soldering iron
- Headlamp
- AA Maglite
- D2 Maglite
- Tuner w/ dedicated cable
- Cable tester
- Cable cutter
- Utility knife
- Duct tape
- A few sizes zip ties

Additionally, always have on hand just about enough hardware to replace anything that can break or get lost, so small screws/bolts, knobs, full electronics, etc.

And of course consumables like strings, picks, batteries, etc. in addition to basic cleaning supplies like rags, naphtha, mineral oil, etc.


----------



## Tree (Oct 29, 2021)

MattThePenguin said:


> I didn't even think of a flashlight but that sounds like something I should definitely have!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh thanks! That isn't the band that'll be going out, in fact that band is in a rough spot right now because the drummer moved on and he was one of the primary composers, but Brandon and I are in a different project called Tomarum that just finished recording an album and that is what will spark the tour haha. I need to update some stuff here, it's been a while since I've been active on this forum.



I have nothing to add to the thread, but I'm so glad that I decided to poke in here because I forgot about Tomarum. Wounds Ever Expanding is so sick. IIRC ya'll we're supposed to come to the Chicago area right before all the COVID madness. I am stoked for a full length!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Oct 29, 2021)

My biggest piece of gear-related advice is to practice your setup and teardown, both on your own and as a group. 

Aside from the previously mentioned excellent suggestions, the following items never leave my guitar case:

chap stick/lotion (pro tip: bag balm is both)
dental floss (for your teeth, you halitotic neanderthals)
lighter (for combustion of legal substances only)
folding nail clippers/file combo (you get what you pay for)
hand towel (for nervous sweats/rusty strings/mysterious fluids)

Also being in a van with a bunch of other sweaty humans for days is nasty. wet wipes can literally save your ass camping/on the road. Those makeup removing wipes are also great for smelly pits and greasy faces that can't find a shower, I like the grapefruit flavored ones. Tea tree oil is also great for raunchy pits. Even hand sanitizer works in a pinch.

My biggest piece of non-gear-related advice is to poop (or at least give yourself the chance to) before every gig.


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2021)

+1 wet wipes and nail clippers. Make sure you have enough soap in your travel kit for when you do get to shower. Brush your teeth at least once daily (mouthwash will be a good assist here). 

And try not to eat like total garbage for every meal. $5 combos for lunch will get you through the day, but an apple at breakfast etc will go a long way too. Shower every chance you get. If anyone in the band has smelly feet, get them to bag their shoes when you guys sleep (assuming you are doing van sleeps like a normal DIY band ).

And for when you're parked at a truck stop under a lightpost, a sleep mask is a game changer .


----------



## buriedoutback (Nov 1, 2021)

lots of extra socks and LOTS of extra underwear.
just toss the dirty ones.


----------



## woochyna (Nov 2, 2021)

My list:

- main and extra guitar
- amp (sometimes an extra one, but not often)
- cab
- pedalboard

- a bag/box containing:

- strings (string winder as well)
- picks
- batteries
- TS/TRS cables
- patch cables
- dc cables
- speaker cables
- xlr cables
- couple of extra pedals to cover in case of critical failure of my main rig (mega cheap solutions available for an ampless analog rig)
- DI box
- screwdrivers (all kinds, even the star shaped ones in case I have problems with gear that uses those shitty screws e.g. Sennheiser)
- allen keys
- traditional or socket wrench (pot and connector bolts as well as your guitar finish will be happy)
- combination and side cutting pliers
- soldering iron (and all necessary gear to perform soldering on the go)
- duct/stage/fluorescent tape
- zipties
- pen, marker + paper (not only for when making set changes)
- velcro (lots of uses)
- earplugs
- cable tester/multimeter/signal generator
- guitar neck stand
- extra pots, connectors, I even haul old switches around and other electronic components that can be repaired or changed inbetween gigs
- flashlight
- pocket knife
- guitar straps (strap pins + matches/toothpicks as well since my bass player managed to rip his off his bass)
- bass tuning key (lots of drummers lose or don't own their, and it's a cheap investment)
- rags and products to clean your instrument when done with playing (gunks up fast) as well as towels to use on you or put your guitar when laying it somewhere 
- coat hangers for the merch guy that will either lose or not bring any
- toilet paper - EXTREMELY IMPORTANT

This is mainly because I'm usually the "our guitar player can repair our/your stuff, he's a good dude, offer him a couple of beers" guy in all my bands.
If you're using a FR equipped guitar, extra nuts, bolts and whatnot to avoid absolute misery when losing top lock parts in the dark side of the stage/backstage.


----------



## dgibbs1994 (Nov 2, 2021)

Gotta bring enough pot so that u dont have to find it in unfamiliar states. And a safe LOCKING place to stash said pot. Not guitar related, but..


----------



## dgibbs1994 (Nov 2, 2021)

wheresthefbomb said:


> My biggest piece of gear-related advice is to practice your setup and teardown, both on your own and as a group.
> 
> Aside from the previously mentioned excellent suggestions, the following items never leave my guitar case:
> 
> ...


This guy knows. I've never gone on a legit tour but I've traveled in a van around the country several times with friends. Everything u just listed


----------



## MattThePenguin (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm glad I made this thread because there's a lot of valuable info I can come back to in one spot now! 



Tree said:


> I have nothing to add to the thread, but I'm so glad that I decided to poke in here because I forgot about Tomarum. Wounds Ever Expanding is so sick. IIRC ya'll we're supposed to come to the Chicago area right before all the COVID madness. I am stoked for a full length!



Thank you so much for checking it out! That Chicago date that we didn't even get to play has opened so many doors for us and I can't wait to share more next year!


----------

